# text aus DXF/DWG Files auslesen



## tomkn (27. September 2004)

hallo, 

hier liegt mein problem:
ich möchte aus meinen CAD Grafiken in den oben genannten Formaten  Infotexte auslesen ( Dimensionen , BauteilKennzeichnungen usw... ) 

DIes soll in Java geschehen und ins XML format gespeichert werden

Leider habe ich keinen Ansatz wie ich an die Infos in den CAD Grafiken gelange....

Würde mich über jede Hilfe freuen

Danke, Tom


----------



## squeaker (27. September 2004)

lies das hier:
http://www.autodesk.com/techpubs/autocad/acad2000/dxf/drawing_interchange_file_formats.htm

Da steht wie das Format aufgebaut ist. Damit kannst du die einzelnen Teile parsen und mit ihnen machen was du willst.


----------



## tomkn (27. September 2004)

das tutorial ist doch recht allgemein .

wenn ich mir den DXF code im editor anschaue sieht eine textsektion folgendermasen aus:

TEXT
  8
VIFS312
 62
     7
 10
2.8789
 20
1.6213
 30
0
 40
0.25
  1
findemich
 50
0
  7
ARIAL
999
Arial
  0
-----------------------------------------------

leider kann ich den meisten werten keine direkte bedeutung zuweisen . an dieser stelle hilft mir die oben genannte seite leider nur wenig.
help... eine kurze übersetzung vielleicht


----------

